# Rubrikat > Mjeku për ju >  Stomatologji

## Shpirta

Edukata e higjienes. 
-Sa nga ne i lajne dhembet perdite, dy here ne dite , ose sa here qe hame?
-Sa nga ne dime te lajme dhembet korrekt, per te pastruar komplet nga mbeturinat, per te mos shkaterruar mishrat dhe per te mos shkaktuar terheqje te gingives(mishit te dhembeve)?
-Rendesia e nje larjeje korrekte.
-Sa kohe eshte e vlefshme (aktive) pasta e dhembeve?
-A zevendeson Orbit-i larjen e dhembeve?
-Sa nga ne perdorin uje goje per shpelarje?
-Administrimi i fluor-it deri ne cfare moishe eshte i vlefshem?

----------


## Shpirta

Me sa po shoh, kerkoj shume  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## huggos

Kjo duket si ndonje detyre kursi..  :buzeqeshje: 

..thua...

----------


## Shpirta

Nuk eshte detyre kursi :buzeqeshje: 
Thjesht desha te dija nese njihen rregullat e higjienes, por pervec kesja edhe disa gjera te tjre te cilat ndoshta eshte mire t'i dish per te mos patur probleme.
Semundja me e perhapur ne bote(99%) e dini kush eshte?
KARIA DENTARE!

----------


## Larsus

Jo me lon dhomt perjashta tu qesh.


Kafepires si puna ime (espreso me mjes, machiato ne mesdite e vere te kuqe ne darke) kane nevoje per keshilla profesionale per zbardhjen e dhembeve (po afrohet sezoni i dasmave, therefore fotografite, lol) . 


Kush prej kush ka eksperienca me kto, sa u kane kushtuar dhe c'rekomandoni.

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

Shpejt e shpejt dhe ne cdo kohe. Sa per foto qe do me be ti , works great .

----------


## D&G Feminine

Une s'i perdor dot keto Crests. M'i mpinin dhembet sikur kisha heng kumlla te tharta.

----------


## diikush

> ...
> 
> 
> Kush prej kush ka eksperienca me kto, sa u kane kushtuar dhe c'rekomandoni.


Lars, une mund te rekomandoja dicka, but not sure I can mention it here, cause might cause scientifical controversy  :kryqezohen:  (pyet Kuqen se ta sqaron ajo patjeter lol)


Nderkohe, mund te perdoresh edhe pasta dhembesh me fluride etc (qe thone whitening ne ambalazh) ose shko tek dentisti dhe futi nje pastrim aty...

----------


## Larsus

thanks chicks, dhe ti dikushi me 'to.   :shkelje syri: 


Me kane thene peroxide me sode buke  e hedh ne furce tre here ne jave, jo?  :ngerdheshje: 

ato pastat me zbardhues nuk kane efekt. ti dentistin e ke provuar vete? si tu duk? te zgjati,  ja vlente apo jo?

----------


## dardajan

> Jo me lon dhomt perjashta tu qesh.
> 
> 
> Kafepires si puna ime (espreso me mjes, machiato ne mesdite e vere te kuqe ne darke) kane nevoje per keshilla profesionale per zbardhjen e dhembeve (po afrohet sezoni i dasmave, therefore fotografite, lol) . 
> 
> 
> Kush prej kush ka eksperienca me kto, sa u kane kushtuar dhe c'rekomandoni.


Pastrimi  i  dhembeve  pervec  atij  ditor  duhet  bere  tek  dentisti  te  pakten  nje  here  ne  vit  pasi  ai  kontrollon  gjendjen e  pergjithshme  pastron  gurezat  qe  depozitohen  ndermjet  xhenxhives  dhe  dhembit   dhe  nese  deshiron  ti  ben  edhe  zbardhjen  e  tyre  me  veglat   perkatese .

rezultati  eshte  i  menjehershem  dhe  zgjat  ne  kohe .

KOstoja  e  nje  pune  te tille   ku banoj  une  eshte  rreth  100  euro.

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

> Pastrimi  i  dhembeve  pervec  atij  ditor  duhet  bere  tek  dentisti  te  pakten  nje  here  ne  vit  pasi  ai  kontrollon  gjendjen e  pergjithshme  pastron  gurezat  qe  depozitohen  ndermjet  xhenxhives  dhe  dhembit   dhe  nese  deshiron  ti  ben  edhe  zbardhjen  e  tyre  me  veglat   perkatese .
> 
> rezultati  eshte  i  menjehershem  dhe  zgjat  ne  kohe .
> 
> KOstoja  e  nje  pune  te tille   ku banoj  une  eshte  rreth  100  euro.



Nje korrigjim i vogel Dardajano.
Vizitat per pastrime behen cdo 6 muaj te dentisti , mos e lere per nje vit ... se nuk te puth dot me njeri . lol

Lars ajo soda e bukes , ka pas funksionu dikur ne kohen kur ishim te lumtur dhe te barabarte , megjithate provoje dhe tani .. ndoshta ku i dihet .. Baking soda .

----------


## dardajan

> Nje korrigjim i vogel Dardajano.
> Vizitat per pastrime behen cdo 6 muaj te dentisti , mos e lere per nje vit ... se nuk te puth dot me njeri . lol
> 
> Lars ajo soda e bukes , ka pas funksionu dikur ne kohen kur ishim te lumtur dhe te barabarte , megjithate provoje dhe tani .. ndoshta ku i dihet .. Baking soda .



Mundohu  ta  lexosh  edhe  nje  here  sepse  une  them  te  pakten  nje  here  ne  vit  duke  menduar  qe ne  Shqiperi  shkojne  vetem  kur  ju  dhemb  apo  kur  eshte  per  tu  hequr,  dhe  po  tju  thuash  nje  her  ne  gjasht  muaj  fillojn  e  qeshin  me  ty  dhe  me  mu.

----------


## strano

*Rapid White*

un kte perdor eshte me i mire se ato pastat e dhembeve edhe kushton  me shum se pastat e dhembeve, ne farmaci kushton 18$
ama edhe po nuk pate kohe te lash dhembet noj dite ska problem  :shkelje syri: 

eshte shum i shpejt ne zbardhje se edhe un si ty, kafe cigare normale qe do zverdhen se ske nga ja mban..!!
Gjithsesi te keshilloj ta perdoresh  :shkelje syri: 

Te kam rrejt noj her  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## nausika

Une dhembet i kam merak te madh dhe i kam provuar pothuajse te gjitha produktet komerciale per zbardhje: 

Ato Crest_Whitestrips nuk jane shume efektive (ne fakt varet nga nuanca e ngjyres qe ke tani)...se psh. nqs i ke dhembet si ato reklamat tek paketat e cigareve (yukkk  :perqeshje: ), nuk besoj se te ben derman gje.
Tani, Crest_WH. (ato qe i le gjithe naten on), gjoja jane me efektive, por jane shume jo-praktike sepse levizin naten dhe ka rrezik ti kaperdish (not funny).
Ka edhe nga ato qe i le gjysem ore para se te flesh ne darke, ka edhe nga solucioni qe i lyen dhembet me furce...ca nuk ka dale...por jane kot parate ne pergjithesi.

Une kam hequr dore nga "quick-fixes", kam blere nje toothbrush te mire  (nga ata  qe jane me 3 shpejtesi dhe qe te bejne edhe masazh : D), me nje toothpaste me fluoride dhe laji 2-3 here ne dite. 
Po te ta mbaje xhepi ti zbardh edhe dentisti per reth 500-800  :ngerdheshje: 

ah..meqe permende edhe fotografite...nje trik i vlefshem qe te dalin dhembet si rruaza ta bardha ne foto eshte te perdoresh lipstick red-dark apo hues qe bejne kontrast  :shkelje syri:

----------


## Blue_sky

Menyra me efikase eshte dentisti o Lars,se keto strips kane me teper efekt parandalues sesa efektivisht zbardhues.Pastaj(sic tha dhe dikush mesiper)mua mi lene si te mpire.
Persa i perket kostos...mahhh,varet,nese eshte ne baze te KTP-laser kushton me teper se me trajtimet normale.

----------


## cupo

gjeja me e mire eshte larja dhembeve...se po bere whitening te dentisti.. duhet te vazhdosh ta besh pehere(ose te pakten sa ke akoma dhem e tu) ka teknika dhe materjale te sotme qe thone qe kane efekt pa vazhdim vizitash te dentisti (pordh me rigon besoj, duhani, kafja, vera dhe ushqimet akoma sulmojne dhembet).
vizitat do te duhen me te shpeshta, eshte si puna solariumit ose self tanning, duhet bere vazhdimisht qe te mbahet i tille.
ka dhe nje efekt negativ mbi enamelin e dhembeve, pastaj mosha~e ne rritje, vazhdimi i pirjse se kafes, duhanit, mos larja rregullt, etj etj vertetojne qe whitening nuk behet 1 here e ja hodhe..
une babane dentist e kam e pervete se kam bere..... ummm akoma dmth lol po sjam aq keq ;-)

----------


## OO7

Zbardhja e dhembeve nuk mund te behet nga persona e pin cigare. Eshte e kote te harxhosh para per zbardhje dhembesh kur tymos duhan.
Duhani eshte armiku #1 i zbardhjes se dhembve.

----------


## Gogla e Kuqe

> Jo me lon dhomt perjashta tu qesh.
> 
> 
> Kafepires si puna ime (espreso me mjes, machiato ne mesdite e vere te kuqe ne darke) kane nevoje per keshilla profesionale per zbardhjen e dhembeve (po afrohet sezoni i dasmave, therefore fotografite, lol) . 
> 
> 
> Kush prej kush ka eksperienca me kto, sa u kane kushtuar dhe c'rekomandoni.



E ke punen pisk, se nuk do ti zbardhesh dot dhe aq shume. Mbase nje cike sa per te harxhuar parate. Me sa po kuptoj une ti i ke dhe vete dhembet me ngjyre, se ndryshe nuk do kishe aq shume probleme nga dy kafe e nje gote vere ne dite. 

Zgjidhja mund te jete qe ti lesh menjane veset qe te zverdhin dhe nxine dhembet per ca kohe, sa te te kalojne dasmat. Me larje te rregullt, te pakten nuk do te te shtohen njollat. 

Kur nuk i ke te bardha dhembet, nuk ke car ben, me zor nuk i zbardh dot. 

Kij parasysh, se po pate mbushje e gjera asi sojshe te dhembet, nuk ka rendesi se c'trajtim u jep dhembeve, njollat nuk ikin nga mbushjet. Qe keshtu kij kujdes, se pastaj nuk do ti kesh njollat uniform, dhe do dukesh me keq.

 :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Renegata

Une di nje metod populore qe me ka dhene rezultat.

Nje here ne dy dite si fillim dhe nje here ne jave si vazhdim i lani dhembet me kripe.
Pervec se ndikon ne zbardhjen e tyre ndikon edhe ne heqjen e eres,si dhe kripa forcon mishrat e dhembeve.

Lagni furcen,hidhni krip mbi te dhe vazhdoni proceduren e larjes.

----------


## marsela

_Gargarat me uje me kripe te bejn mire per shperberjen,eleminimin e odemit..sdi si quhet ne shqip..(po ne anglisht esht edematous tissues) qe eshte nje shenje e inflamacionit dhe infeksionit te mishit te dhembeve por te lash dhembet me kripe s'mendoj se vlen per asgje, dhe eshte hera e pare qe po e degjoj si praktike..
Sa per eren e gojes dhe infeksionin e mishit te dhembeve ato gargarat e farmacise jan thjesht ndihmese, i rendesishem eshte pastrimi mekanik te dentisti, heqja e gurzave, supra e subgingivale si dhe higjena personale ne te cilen a-ja eshte serisht pastrimi mekanik me furce..jan dytsore kolinozet ose solucionet e tjera.
Nese ke xhepe shpesh edhe kto terapi mund te jene te pamjaftueshme e mund te jete ndevoja per nderhyrje kirurgjikale lokale per eleminimin e xhepeve..
Per eren e gojes duhet pare me kujdes e gjith gjendja e pacientit..dmth nese higjenen e dhembeve e ke oK sigurohu qe nuk ke ndonje smundje sistemike qe e shkakton kte..(si diabeti, ato te Gis etjetj.)

Shpresoj te kem ndihmuar sado pak ndonje kurioz dhe te interesuar mbi shendetin e mishrave te dhembeve.._

----------

